# Can never get a vaca----help



## bandaid (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess we just dont know how to use this system,and at first they gave us bonus points which made us VIP and now that we only have 160K points every other yr...we have no leverage ...everytime i call the are no openings,in the next day or so i will be calling to get something in the dells for next july...kinda worried tho since i am not vip and can only call 10months out,where as vip can call 12 months out...can anyone explain this to me-- see ebay below....I can call and there is nothing available,,,but it sure as sh1t looks like there is to me since they have all this listed....did they reserve all these dates or whats the story...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Gla...90742011782?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item43b1930786

 I am starting to hate whyndam

thanks for any ideas on how to use this system... Dennis


----------



## ronparise (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, they reserved these dates, probably months and months ago

As far your July reservation goes, its too late for this July and too early for next July...(10 months remember)...But if you do call at ten months I have no doubt you will get what you want....I may be wrong, but I dont think so

And you dont have to be VIP to reserve 13 months out...you do need to own at that resort .  You dont say where you own


----------



## bandaid (Jul 21, 2012)

actually we were sold a package(starter) and was told it was better (cheaper) taxes at cypress palms where we are owners...now i wish it were the dells...13 months would be nice...


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 21, 2012)

bandaid said:


> I guess we just dont know how to use this system,and at first they gave us bonus points which made us VIP and now that we only have 160K points every other yr...we have no leverage ...everytime i call the are no openings,in the next day or so i will be calling to get something in the dells for next july...kinda worried tho since i am not vip and can only call 10months out,
> thanks for any ideas on how to use this system... Dennis



You are definitely confused on how the Wyndham system best works.

First, if you had a Discovery package (bonus points), those possibly needed you to call in to schedule their use.

Second, your purchased contract points, you don't have to call in to schedule use!

You should get your account set up online and then you can shop for what is available on your own.  Have you ever logged in to your online Wyndhamvacationresorts.com account?

Once you are logged in there, you can search by resort or by availability.
Never plan on getting what you want with only a day or two notice.  If you really want a particular vacation time, you should plan it 10 months in advance.  If you want to stay where you own, then you can reserve 13 months in advance, but those do have to be set up by phone.

The only vacations that can be set up on very short notice are usually off season (when shool is in session, the beach in fall or winter, the ski resort in summer).  Those off season times can usually be had very easily.  Simply put, it's supply and demand.  When there are going to be empty rooms, you can get one with a few days notice.  When all the rooms are full, you need to get your order in early to be included.

Please spend some time studying what you own here in the forum and in the Wyndham Members Directory.  Welcome to TUG.  There are so many good people here willing to help you, but you still need to do some homework to get full use of the beautiful Wyndham resorts you can visit.

VIP would not have given you any "leverage" over other owners when it comes to availability.  It only lets VIP owners (who paid a lot more for their level of ownership) have a discount or a free unit size upgrade when one is availabile. We will have to own our points more years than my remaining lifetime to ever recoup what I paid by getting discounted vacations.  You don't need VIP in order to enjoy using the Wyndham system.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jul 21, 2012)

bandaid said:


> I guess we just dont know how to use this system,and at first they gave us bonus points which made us VIP and now that we only have 160K points every other yr...we have no leverage ...everytime i call the are no openings,in the next day or so i will be calling to get something in the dells for next july...kinda worried tho since i am not vip and can only call 10months out,where as vip can call 12 months out...can anyone explain this to me-- see ebay below....I can call and there is nothing available,,,but it sure as sh1t looks like there is to me since they have all this listed....did they reserve all these dates or whats the story...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Gla...90742011782?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item43b1930786
> 
> ...



If you are looking for the dells in july you need to be calling at 7 am central at the 10 month mark and you should be able to get something. What you can do is call about a week or 2 before the day they open and ask a vc what is still available to see what you get a chance at. Also if you bought a cypress palms contract from glacier canyon then you should have associate ARP and be able to book 11 months out. Hope it helps. The only one you may have an issue with is 4th of july weekend. 

Jason


----------



## bandaid (Jul 21, 2012)

everytime i come here i feel so much more educated then when i try my own educating of the system...thansk so much,i will look into the assocxiate ARP thing...wish me luck


----------



## VivianLynne (Jul 21, 2012)

That Discovery Package is a "sales hook". You have special inventory at the PRIME resorts which can be book a few days in advance. You booked for the coming weekend and when you BROUGHT, you thought you had the same stuff. NOPE - that was DEVELOPER inventory and now you are just regular folk. It is NOT that you lack a VIP standing - and I mentioned this because, the NEXT OWNER'S UPDATE, when you COMPLAIN and WHINE about NOT getting the reservations YOU want --- sales will tell you it is BECAUSE you need to be VIP Silver - you NEED MORE points.

The sales term for that is "STEPPING" you up and creating the desire to buy those points.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 21, 2012)

Viv and Cheryl are right on with their sage advice.

Book whatever  you  can with what you have.

DO NOT  go near a salesperson! You don't have a chance!

Read stickes here and on Wyndham Forum and get a feel for what is going on.

Then ask questions  and check out  bargain sales here  and e-bay!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 21, 2012)

Another option is last minute cancellations. With the 15 day cancellation policy, you might be pleasantly surprised what becomes available 2-3 weeks before checkin.  

Someone suggest earlier that you use the online system. I second that, especially for picking up a last minute reservation somewhere like Glacier Canyon.   

I try to do as much as possible online.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 21, 2012)

bandaid said:


> I guess we just dont know how to use this system,and at first they gave us bonus points which made us VIP and now that we only have 160K points every other yr...we have no leverage ...everytime i call the are no openings,in the next day or so i will be calling to get something in the dells for next july...kinda worried tho since i am not vip and can only call 10months out,where as vip can call 12 months out...can anyone explain this to me-- see ebay below....I can call and there is nothing available,,,but it sure as sh1t looks like there is to me since they have all this listed....did they reserve all these dates or whats the story...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Gla...90742011782?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item43b1930786
> 
> ...



That Woman sure has a "look what I did!" expression. :ignore: 

I think people like you need to complain bitterly and loudly about all these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 snapping up the prime reservations just to rent them at a profit - that was never the intention when they developed the system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I would suggest you consider buying a resale a Glacier Canyon if that is where you like to go - sad but true 13 months would get you ahead of these poo heads.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 21, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> That Woman sure has a "look what I did!" expression. :ignore:
> 
> I think people like you need to complain bitterly and loudly about all these
> 
> ...



Rick,

I don't really understand who you are referring to as "that woman", but I feel the need to comment on a few things.  First, people's posts on this thread are intended to be helpful.  Second, based on the OP's description, it is fairly obvious to everyone who knows the Wyndham protocol that the poster does NOT have a good grasp of the basic rules and/or process.  I would say that is the reason they have not been able to book anything, not competiton from greedy owners snatching all the reservations to rent for a profit.  However, if you had ever sat through a Wyndham sales pitch, you would know that the idea of renting out to "recover your maintenance fees" is most definitely part of their pitch.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 21, 2012)

learnalot said:


> Rick,
> I don't really understand who you are referring to as "that woman"


I was referring to Lise (the seller) in the eBay ad referred to by the OP - try to keep up here. 


learnalot said:


> but I feel the need to comment on a few things. First, people's posts on this thread are intended to be helpful.


I infer from this that you consider my admonition that the OP get good and mad somehow unhelpful. 

I happen to think that if the OP gets good and mad that they can't get an August vacation at the same moment in time that Lise and John have 38 reservations for sale on eBay it might galvanize the OP into getting results.

If you disagree with me, fine - but don't denigrate my effort to help the OP just because *you* would do it differently.



learnalot said:


> Second, based on the OP's description, it is fairly obvious to everyone who knows the Wyndham protocol that the poster does NOT have a good grasp of the basic rules and/or process.  I would say that is the reason they have not been able to book anything, not competiton from greedy owners snatching all the reservations to rent for a profit.  However, if you had ever sat through a Wyndham sales pitch, you would know that the idea of renting out to recover your maintenance fees" is most definitely part of their pitch.



I really really doubt that the Wyndham sales weasels tell you to get "magnum VIP" and start an eBay business renting out all the August ressies you can get.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 21, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> If you are looking for the dells in july you need to be calling at 7 am central at the 10 month mark and you should be able to get something. What you can do is call about a week or 2 before the day they open and ask a vc what is still available to see what you get a chance at. Also if you bought a cypress palms contract from glacier canyon then you should have associate ARP and be able to book 11 months out. Hope it helps. The only one you may have an issue with is 4th of july weekend.
> 
> Jason



Jason  Its 7am eastern...6am central


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 21, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> ... I really really doubt that the Wyndham sales weasels tell you to get "magnum VIP" and start an eBay business renting out all the August ressies you can get.



Actually, it is VIP Presential, in my experance, at Old Town Alexandria, for at least one rep.  A number of reps, Old Town Alexandria, Shawnee Village, National Harbor, Atlantic City, over the last few years have pitched this option (Presidential and/or Platinum) very very agressively.  

I think this thread is drifting off topic.  I checked Wyndham Glacier Canyon.  OP has sufficient points to handle a existing reservation for Feb through May.  I stopped at May because that is as far out as I can see on the site at this point.  In reviewing what I can see, at this point, I do not think chances of a week at this resort in the timeframes the OP apparently wants are not to probable.

P.S.  Learn something new everyday, I never realized this resort was so popular.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 21, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I checked Wyndham Glacier Canyon.  OP has sufficient points to handle a existing reservation for Feb through May.  I stopped at May because that is as far out as I can see on the site at this point.  In reviewing what I can see, at this point, I do not think chances of a week at this resort in the timeframes the OP apparently wants are not to probable.
> 
> P.S.  Learn something new everyday, I never realized this resort was so popular.


RR, You just highlighted this OP's major problem, I think.  Dennis should be on the Wyndhamresorts.com site doing this research himself and for some reason he doesn't seem to know that is available to do and remains at the mercy of blindly calling the Wyndham number and fishing for a resort and open date.

Thank goodness Wyndham did away with us having to do that some time ago now.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jul 22, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Actually, it is VIP Presential, in my experance, at Old Town Alexandria, for at least one rep.  A number of reps, Old Town Alexandria, Shawnee Village National Harbor, Atlantic City, over the last few years have pitched this option (Presidential and/or Platinum) very very agressively.
> 
> I think this thread is drifting off topic.  I checked Wyndham Glacier Canyon.  OP has sufficient points to handle a existing reservation for Feb through May.  I stopped at May because that is as far out as I can see on the site at this point.  In reviewing what I can see, at this point, I do not think chances of a week at this resort in the timeframes the OP apparently wants are not to probable.
> 
> P.S.  Learn something new everyday, I never realized this resort was so popular.



This resort is popular with owners because of the 4 indoor and 4 outdoor waterparks but also popular with renters because VIP plats can pull a 75% profit while still charging 50% of the cost of a similar reservation through the wilderness resort. This resort is basically the only reason we own Wyndham.

Jason


----------



## bandaid (Jul 22, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Dennis should be on the Wyndhamresorts.com site doing this research himself and for some reason he doesn't seem to know that is available to do


just like all my experiences with whyndam....the site is down for maintenance..


----------



## ronparise (Jul 22, 2012)

bandaid said:


> just like all my experiences with whyndam....the site is down for maintenance..



The reservations part of the site is down every night,  at 11:45 pm eastern, It will re open at 7am 

The rest of the site is available


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 22, 2012)

Dennis - 
You have to "play" with the system you got. Where I live, the State Wine and Spirit stores close at 9PM. If I want to drink the night away, I have learned to stock up BEFORE 9PM. Simple, but a fact of life.

Wyndham online computer system runs between certain hours and then, it is down for maintenance. The call-in center is open even fewer hours - and certain reservations (before 10 month mark like ARPs) have to be called in.

My other suggestion is, get out that paper Wyndham Member's Directory and start reading it with a colored highlighter. The amount of money YOU spent for that purchase is around 2-4 college courses. If you spent that money on YOUR kid's education and s/he was NOT studying or endlessly whining about the professors and course work, you would tell them _WHAT_?

My regular suggestion is to read that Member Directory 3 times - each with a different colored highlighter. Yes, the first reading is hard and a bit boring, but then you will start to see that Wyndham did EXPLAIN their rules and things do seem the same, until YOU learn they did hire writers who distinguish the various facets of their program.

*Invest the (reading) time as you already have sunk the $$$ into the program*.

*PS:* It is "Wyndham". 
Yes, I own a lot of points and travel multiple times a year. I go WHERE I want almost everytime - South Florida beach resorts during February and March for multiple weeks, July 4th week at Atlantic City, New Orleans for Mardi Gras, Daytona Beach for Bike Weeks/Nascar, Wine & Cheese at Disney, etc. 

I learnt the rules and mark my calendar to reserve & use my points.


----------



## am1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Complaining will not help.  There is no reason to complain as someone purchased those points and is paying the fees on them.  There is no one that will listen to the complaints.  

It is best to take Linda's advice and read the book.  

Also keep in mind that renting reservations can be a lot cheaper and flexible than owning.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 22, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> I was referring to Lise (the seller) in the eBay ad referred to by the OP - try to keep up here.
> 
> I infer from this that you consider my admonition that the OP get good and mad somehow unhelpful.
> 
> ...



For the record, when I read this thread last night it was on my phone.  I didn't look at the link that was posted because, IMO, the OP's biggest issue was not knowing the basics of their own system or the reservation process.  (Having looked at the ad now, I still think that, but understand better where you were coming from).  Truthfully, when I read your post, I thought it was inexplicably directed toward one of the female posters in the thread who has posted some rentals recently, which seemed incredibly uncalled for as she was trying to offer some good advice. That you were speaking of the woman with the eBay listing makes more sense and I apologize for the misunderstanding.

As far as the pitch from sales, feel free to doubt, but those of us who have been there know it well.  I am sure that corporate would prefer not to have competition from the owners who bought into the pitch - especially since they started doing their own rentals through Extra Holidays in the last several years, but "rent out some of your points to help cover your maintenance fees" certainly was and continues to be part of the sales pitch.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 22, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> My other suggestion is, get out that paper Wyndham Member's Directory and start reading it with a colored highlighter. The amount of money YOU spent for that purchase is around 2-4 college courses. If you spent that money on YOUR kid's education and s/he was NOT studying or endlessly whining about the professors and course work, you would tell them _WHAT_?



This is a great way to put it!


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 22, 2012)

bandaid said:


> actually we were sold a package(starter) and was told it was better (cheaper) taxes at cypress palms where we are owners...now i wish it were the dells...13 months would be nice...



Wyndham Bentley Brook, Bonnett Creek, Grand Desertand, Wyndham Patriots' Place still have availability for August this year.  Wyndham Cypress Palms has availability for both July and August this year.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 22, 2012)

learnalot said:


> For the record, when I read this thread last night it was on my phone.  I didn't look at the link that was posted because, IMO, the OP's biggest issue was not knowing the basics of their own system or the reservation process.  (Having looked at the ad now, I still think that, but understand better where you were coming from).  Truthfully, when I read your post, I thought it was inexplicably directed toward one of the female posters in the thread who has posted some rentals recently, which seemed incredibly uncalled for as she was trying to offer some good advice. That you were speaking of the woman with the eBay listing makes more sense and I apologize for the misunderstanding.



Understood and accepted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






learnalot said:


> As far as the pitch from sales, feel free to doubt, but those of us who have been there know it well.  I am sure that corporate would prefer not to have competition from the owners who bought into the pitch - especially since they started doing their own rentals through Extra Holidays in the last several years, but "rent out some of your points to help cover your maintenance fees" certainly was and continues to be part of the sales pitch.



I would like to see the OP at least consider this eBay ad in place of the one first mentioned. It is for 182,000 Glacier Canyon points and would give the OP the 13 month ARP needed to get the hard ressies.

I do agree with vacationhopeful that the OP needs to "turn up the wick" and get more involved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and motivated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and their problem will likely resolve.


----------



## bandaid (Jul 22, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Understood and accepted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i do need to learn more of the flawed system....how many TS do you think Whyndam has sold today across the US,and how many yesterday....and for the last 15yrs and for the next 20 yrs, every day they are hard at selling.point is it shouldnt be this hard to go on vaca..hey whyndam start using some of that $$$ and build  ..I have 2 small kids and their vacation is around the same time as the whole USA...as of now the only thing i can get is a 1 bedroom in mexico around their vaca...this time next yr i will have educated myself on this flawed system...my opening post just pisses me off that people get away with that,,yes 38 timeshares for August only,no wonder i could never get July,they prolly had more then 38 in july.

Some awesome info here but some need to loosen their tie's a bit,not everyone can grasp this concept  
TUg is a great place,everyone that responded has given me new knowledge..i thank all of you...when i buy resale i will be more happy :whoopie: :whoopie: 


i like that last posters link..


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 22, 2012)

bandaid said:


> Yes i do need to learn more of the flawed system....how many TS do you think Whyndam has sold today across the US,and how many yesterday....and for the last 15yrs and for the next 20 yrs, every day they are hard at selling.point is it shouldnt be this hard to go on vaca..hey whyndam start using some of that $$$ and build  ..I have 2 small kids and their vacation is around the same time as the whole USA...as of now the only thing i can get is a 1 bedroom in mexico around their vaca...this time next yr i will have educated myself on this flawed system...my opening post just pisses me off that people get away with that,,yes 38 timeshares for August only,no wonder i could never get July,they prolly had more then 38 in july.
> 
> Some awesome info here but some need to loosen their tie's a bit,not everyone can grasp this concept
> TUg is a great place,everyone that responded has given me new knowledge..i thank all of you...when i buy resale i will be more happy :whoopie: :whoopie:
> ...



Know there is tons of info so will try and point you  to really pertinent.

Asssume you have read CW Directory!

Go to Wyndham Owners site  and then to owners den. You will find the VOI Trust Documents there that explain how the points system works. Also check out how Wyndham  eveloved.

Look up the Bill Spearman article from TS Today from April 2009.  Explains how when Wyndham morped from Fairfield, owners  especially   VIPs got raped.

Go to Wyndham Worldwide web site and read 10K reports filed with SEC . Tons of info.  Also read what Main Man is telling security analysts  to keep stock price up. Not a pretty  picture if an owner!


----------



## learnalot (Jul 22, 2012)

bandaid said:


> Yes i do need to learn more of the flawed system....how many TS do you think Whyndam has sold today across the US,and how many yesterday....and for the last 15yrs and for the next 20 yrs, every day they are hard at selling.point is it shouldnt be this hard to go on vaca..hey whyndam start using some of that $$$ and build  ..I have 2 small kids and their vacation is around the same time as the whole USA...as of now the only thing i can get is a 1 bedroom in mexico around their vaca...this time next yr i will have educated myself on this flawed system...my opening post just pisses me off that people get away with that,,yes 38 timeshares for August only,no wonder i could never get July,they prolly had more then 38 in july.
> 
> Some awesome info here but some need to loosen their tie's a bit,not everyone can grasp this concept
> TUg is a great place,everyone that responded has given me new knowledge..i thank all of you...when i buy resale i will be more happy :whoopie: :whoopie:
> ...



Hi Dennis,

A few observations/thoughts for you...

First of all, in order to have your best shot at reservations, you have to book as early as possible.  You might be used to booking hotels, which can usually be done at the last minute.  In general, you can't plan on booking timeshares that way, especially if you have to travel during school vacations.

Building more timeshares is not the best way to address demand in prime season - advance planning is.  Wyndham (that is the correct spelling, by the way) has added 8 resorts to their portfolio in the last year without building a thing.  Most areas are already overbuilt/overdeveloped.  You CAN get reservations but you need to plan in order to do it.

Also, this might not feel like much consolation to you, but remember that if people have a lot of reservations, it is because they have a lot of points and they pay for them just like you pay for yours.  Also, if you look at the rental listings you initially posted, almost all of them are 2-4 days, so they aren't tying up 38 units for an entire week.

If you want to buy at Glacier Canyon for the ARP, go for it, but notice that the maintenance fees are quite high and make sure you look at the points chart to see if 182k points will get you what you need.  You might actually be better off renting from someone, but you would have to crunch some numbers to decide what makes the most sense.  If you have 11month ARP there already because your contract was written there, that should probably work well enough for you, but you have to use what you have!  

Happy studying


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 22, 2012)

learnalot said:


> If you want to buy at Glacier Canyon for the ARP, go for it, but notice that the maintenance fees are quite high and make sure you look at the points chart to see if 182k points will get you what you need.  You might actually be better off renting from someone, but you would have to crunch some numbers to decide what makes the most sense.  If you have 11month ARP there already because your contract was written there, that should probably work well enough for you, but you have to use what you have!
> 
> Happy studying



The $1017 MF would put you over the recommended "great bargain" rate of $5.00 per 1000 points (or $.02 per point) - it may or may not be worth it to you to get the extra ARP - that is your call.

This eBay listing is $5.63 per 1000 - if you want to stay under $5.00 look for something with 182K points and only $910 MF  

If you


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep, GCs fees are high to pay for the waterparks. We've gone three long weekends in the past year and have two more booked, and we don't own there. You don't have to buy there to use it, you just have to plan way ahead or look very last minute.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jul 22, 2012)

The entire month of July was booked up by November of last year. Mega renters exist at many of the popular resorts but she (the mega renter) isn't your problem. If she didn't book her 1 -2 units a day (less than 1% of the 201 units at the resort) they would have been booked up at the same time. This wouldn't have magically made the resort available 4 months later than when it booked up.   If you want summer at GC you need to book 8+ months out. If you want a non prime weekend 6+ months out. It is what it is because of the popularity of the resort. 

Jason


----------

